# hunting island state park fishing



## smallmouth (Aug 16, 2015)

Hello everyone. First time poster here._ am from Indiana ,about 3 miles from Lake Michigan where i small mouth and salmon fish. This year my wife and i will be @ Hunting Isl St park on last week of Sept.She thinks i am going fish left and right.Option #1 sneak out every morning to the local fish market.Opt#2 If someone be kind and give me some info.i got 2 7"6 rod with 30 # braided with 17 fluoro leader. Going to cast chrome jigging spoons and try jig heads with shrimp,not sure about the size?So anything would be helpful for pompano, sea bass and flounder. Thank you Laz_


----------



## smallmouth (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you.I guess fish the weedline.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

I was hesitant to answer as it has been quite a while since I fished Hunting Island but I am local to the area. If you catch keeper sized Black Sea Bass and Pompano out there I would love to hear about it. The water tends to be very cloudy there and pomps want clear water. You need depth and structure for the Black Sea Bass also. You might luck into some flounder bumping grubs on the bottom. The small sharks and stingrays will keep you busy if you elect to use shrimp or squid. Lately I have been catching Reds on live finger mullet but that has been in the creeks.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Things work out my brother and I may head to Fripp (one more island out from Hunting) second week of October (seems to be a good time there) to try for some drum at the inlet off the rocks. Maybe you can have some luck there a few weeks earlier. Maybe find a spot near the fishing pier across from Fripp and give it a shot. Or try the pier itself near the Fripp bridge.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nothing personal man, we just don't have many Charleston/GA members on here. 

Live minnows or jigs for flounder. 

Sand fleas for pompano. They also love Fishbites. 

Keeper sea bass without a boat is 1 in a million.


----------



## smallmouth (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you for replying.I will try my best to fish in the lagoons for trout and flounder and I don't mind to drive for clearer water for pompanos.Is any fish market in that area?My wife love those pompanos.She buys them in Chicago.Fishbites?What flavor?Jigged? Thank you Laz.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

We love Pomps too.

I know that Gay's seafood is just down the road from the state park.

I drive all the way up to Folly Beach in Charleston for any hopes of catching Pomps. If anyone knows of a spot closer, fishing from shore, that has a history for Pomps I'd love to hear it too.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Fish the Fishbites on bottom rigs. You can put a flea on the hook too, or a piece of shrimp but I've caught good pomps on just a piece of FB. I get the strips and use a 1/2" square. Sand flea flavor if you can find it, but shrimp flavor in green, pink, or orange are my go-tos. I get the red bag.


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

i will be at Hilton Head the last two weeks of September. Plan on fishing Hunting Island at least once. Maybe we could hook up? Just to let you know i am just a one or two week a year surf fisher but have been doing it on and off for twenty years. From Ohio here.


----------



## smallmouth (Aug 16, 2015)

Sure,I ll be down there on 9.27 Sunday thru next Friday.Sunday is iffy because we have to set up camp.But any other they is OK.The wife going crabbing and I can getaway for fishing.I really want to try chrome jigging spoons in the surf.I have a feeling I am going to like it down there.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> Nothing personal man, we just don't have many Charleston/GA members on here.
> 
> Live minnows or jigs for flounder.
> 
> ...


Apparently, I have not caught a million yet. That is indeed true- 15 years of fishing growing up in SC and still 0 keeper black sea bass. Back when it was 10 inches, I thought I would catch one...so many 9.5s....


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> Apparently, I have not caught a million yet. That is indeed true- 15 years of fishing growing up in SC and still 0 keeper black sea bass. Back when it was 10 inches, I thought I would catch one...so many 9.5s....


Only close ones I've seen are off the end of piers near rocks. 2nd Ave and Springmaid.


----------



## peeeeetey (May 29, 2014)

I'll be at Harbor Island the week of the 20th,=. We fish Johnson creek for 
bull reds and sharks and have had a few tarpon hit. Shrimp in a cast net!! good bait good eats! This year I will have a yellow/orange kayak in Johnson creek and around the area. We use a 3x 9/0 hook/90# black steel leader about 6 ft long Carolina rigged with as large a mullet we can catch in Johnson creek just before high till after low tide.


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

For someone who has never been there can u tell me where I can park to cast for shrimp?


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

ok I dont really blame you for not giving this info. You had to find out yourself so i should also.


----------



## keyds (Aug 20, 2015)

if you think your equipment can handle it (I'd up your leader weight for starters), it's worth trying some pieces of chunk mullet for bull reds. I'll be there Oct 2-4 for that sole purpose. the gf and I went to hunting island a couple times this past summer and did alright with hi/lo rigs and real shrimp pieces, even got about a 25 inch shark off the Fripp Inlet pier on a mud minnow under a bobber right up next to the pier


----------



## smallmouth (Aug 16, 2015)

Well..Thank you for everyone who replied .I got two weeks to go and I am counting the days like a little kid for Christmas.I will let you guys Know about my experience when i come back. I did find the sand flea bait thru Bass pro.,my wife works for them ..And also picked up some walleye jigs They looks like pompano jigs.I have a feeling when we come back my wife is going to say " We are selling the house and moving" Tight lines everybody. Ohh don't you hate that when people say " good luck " when you go fishing.I rather hear "catch am all"


----------

